# Vugo - Dear Drivers, Come give us a try. We got tips and ad revenue on the way.



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

Vugo is really excited to be partnering with UberPeople to connect with drivers with additional income.

Some of you have been wondering about us and what is happening; so here is the update.

*First, you'll be part of the largest rideshare advertising network in the world: That means getting advertising income.*

We have thousands of drivers already signed up, and are growing at about 100 new partners per day.
The Business Insider said Drivers could "Uber drivers might soon earn $6,000 more per year - if they allow ads in their cars" - Which is true, but we are not there yet. And that is why we need your help.
We are about to close a deal with a major national advertising network to help get Vugo partner's across the country more income.
We are limiting the overall number of partners on Vugo to 10,000 drivers this year to maximize each partner driver's income. Come join the 10,000.
*Secondly, All Drivers can now accept tips!*
Our mobile app helps all drivers accept tips electronically. More importantly, our tablet helps start conversations around tipping as many passengers are uninformed and believe that it is included in the fare.

*Third, you have unlimited earning ability! As demand for advertisments increase so do your earnings.*

Vugo only asks you to do four things.

Download our application and register on to your mobile phone and tablet.
Mount your personal tablet into your vehicle.
Use our application as a GPS, and enter your passenger destination into the device. We will give you the choice of using Waze or Google Maps for navigation.
Most of all - Be patient. Vugo's network relies on having many drivers, and it becomes even more valuable when you invite your fellow drivers to join. We are in the process of adding advertisers to the platform and will be launching our first campaigns in September. Because we share advertising revenue with drivers, as the demand for our advertisements go up, so will your income. Which means when we launch drivers will make some money, but as our business grows, drivers stand to make considerably more especially around special events. However, rolling this out wont happen overnight, and that is why we launched our tipping application is to bridge the gap between now and our advertiser campaign launch.
*Download for free on iOS or Android: *

For iOS: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vugo-inc./id1009643052
For Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.intensy.vugo&hl=en
Feel free to mention "UberPeople" as your referral code
Please review our FAQs www.govugo.com/faqs
Enjoy and ask any questions here or via the Support feature in the application.

- James Bellefeuille
Founder of Vugo & Uber driver.


----------



## ma du (Aug 16, 2015)

is vugo available on windows tablets?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Can the sound be off on the tablet?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Vugo said:


> Vugo is really excited to be partnering with UberPeople to connect with drivers with additional income.
> 
> Some of you have been wondering about us and what is happening; so here is the update.
> 
> ...


Are you still driving for Uber? Or us it FORMER driver?


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm going to give it a try this weekend, we'll see how it goes...


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> I'd like to see an answer to this... it's a kinda big deal.
> 
> Wait a second... I have to manually enter the passenger's destination into Vugo? WTF? If it's hanging on my back headrest how am I supposed to do that?


Well I'm looking into this. The data thing I'm nervous about. With the destination entering bit it goes onto your phone and the phone then talks to the tablet. You don't touch the tablet from what I can gather. I do have to run a charge cord to the damn thing and be sure my pax don't trip on it while they pile into the backseat....that should be fun. For an extra $3 an hour I'm wondering if this thing is worth it. For the tip feature they still have to have a paypal account. I can't remember the last time I used my paypal account. It would be nice if it incorporated the square where the pax just swipes their card on the tablet. now that would be interesting as everyone has to have a credit card if they use uber.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

Depending on your market, that extra 3 bucks an hour might be a 50-100% bump in pay.. 



rickybobby said:


> Well I'm looking into this. The data thing I'm nervous about. With the destination entering bit it goes onto your phone and the phone then talks to the tablet. You don't touch the tablet from what I can gather. I do have to run a charge cord to the damn thing and be sure my pax don't trip on it while they pile into the backseat....that should be fun. For an extra $3 an hour I'm wondering if this thing is worth it. For the tip feature they still have to have a paypal account. I can't remember the last time I used my paypal account. It would be nice if it incorporated the square where the pax just swipes their card on the tablet. now that would be interesting as everyone has to have a credit card if they use uber.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

So I've been using it and there aren't any ad buyers in RDU. I've only had one passenger use the tipping feature and I assume they never completed the transaction on their end because I never received any kind of information about it. My setup is a velcro tablet mount with an iPad Mini and a L-Shaped lightning cable that runs under the seat to the front. It's tethered to my iPhone over Wi-fi so its not a seperate data plan.

The past couple of days I've stopped using it because its a hassel putting the destination into the app desperately on the phone each trip, it takes up precious time and the passengers are like, "What are you waiting for? Let's go!" 

I've had several passengers ask me about it more out of interest of what its does. I've let them know that it is an advertising and tipping platform but as I said above no passengers have ever tipped on it and I've used it pretty much every day since 09/10/15.

Anyway, nutshell, I don't know if I will be continuing to use it.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> So I've been using it and there aren't any ad buyers in RDU. I've only had one passenger use the tipping feature and I assume they never completed the transaction on their end because I never received any kind of information about it. My setup is a velcro tablet mount with an iPad Mini and a L-Shaped lightning cable that runs under the seat to the front. It's tethered to my iPhone over Wi-fi so its not a seperate data plan.
> 
> The past couple of days I've stopped using it because its a hassel putting the destination into the app desperately on the phone each trip, it takes up precious time and the passengers are like, "What are you waiting for? Let's go!"
> 
> ...


I got this setup and plan on giving it a go this weekend. I too am a bit worried about the need to input destinations as time is always the sticking point with pax. That being said i don't plan on putting in specific addresses into the vugo app on my phone as that will take to long. just the city so if i'm going to PB just put in pacific beach and so forth. As it goes with tips this may take some time to take hold and educate pax as we all know Fuber has mislead pax for years and it won't be undone by one weekend using this damn thing.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

the TIP feature is clunky guys. i gave it a try by putting in my paypal account. so basically the following needs to happen for you to get that glorious TIP......

1) pax needs to have a paypal account
2) pax needs to enter the right email address onto the Vugo screen that is tied to their paypal account
3) pax needs to then open their paypal account by either going to that site directly or by going to their email that has a link to take them to their paypal account
4) pax finally needs to actually approve paying the paypal invoice.

All in all .....WAAAAYYYYY too many steps for any pax to actually follow thru with. This would be a miracle I even get one TIP where a pax has the decency to follow through the whole act. As it goes with the ads in San Diego its the same 5 or so ads on loop. This market seems to leave a lot to be desired. Just started this week using it and I have no idea when I will get paid by Vugo for my ad time spent. As their site is garbage when it comes to driver support.

As for the use of the app the Vugo app itself on the tablet is fairly well done. it locks them in the app so they cant fart around on the tablet and break stuff. If they click the links to get to know more about the ad or even to TIP you it has a time out session where it goes back to running ads if left on the same screen too long. This way if the pax is half way through something the ride ends you don't have to fart around with resetting the table app. Just drop in your next addy on your phone and go. The address drop on my phone on top of the Uber app is a thing that bothers me a bit. It takes multi-tasking to the extreme as you have to juggle the surroundings in the car, uber app, navigation and the Vugo app (i.e. start/stop rides).

I will say it helps being able to talk-to-text the address in the Vugo app but most of the time I'm just saying the town in San Diego and going. It would be cool if the Vugo app would provide a frequently traveled towns so you can just click the name and go like a list of favorites.....PB, Downtown, OB, PL, Encinitas and Carlsbad, etc.


----------



## ShaneD (Jul 4, 2015)

That is pretty much the same experience I had. We don't have any ads here in Raleigh. It's just Ad Council public service announcements which you do not get paid for. I would like it if some still graphic ads without sound were included too. I am sick of hearing the same Ad Council ads over and over again. 

There needs to be a much better way of including tips. The PayPal option is terrible. Plus, the tip button gets lost on the screen.


----------



## krytenTX (May 7, 2015)

Has anyone noticed that Vugo opened this thread, but has never replied to it once? Hey Vugo! How about answering the questions on here!


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

IT would be awesome if they could ditch the PayPal crap and integrate the "Tip your driver" button with my square reader.  Even the NFC terminal would be FANTASTIC. Think about it.

The pax clicks the button on screen. It launches the ability to have their phone is apple or Android pay on the touch reader. Boom....DONE. 

DAMN I wish I was a developer


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

matt duncan said:


> is vugo available on windows tablets?


No. we only support Android and Apple Tablet Devices.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> IT would be awesome if they could ditch the PayPal crap and integrate the "Tip your driver" button with my square reader. Even the NFC terminal would be FANTASTIC. Think about it.
> 
> The pax clicks the button on screen. It launches the ability to have their phone is apple or Android pay on the touch reader. Boom....DONE.
> 
> DAMN I wish I was a developer


We actually want to integrate with the square reader, however Square's API isn't available for android devices. Otherwise we would have done it that way.  It's a really great concept and we wish we could do it that way.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

krytenTX said:


> Has anyone noticed that Vugo opened this thread, but has never replied to it once? Hey Vugo! How about answering the questions on here!


Yeah, we are pretty busy working with advertisers so drivers can earn more money. Although, I understand where you're coming from and will work harder to answer questions here. Thanks!


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

ShaneD said:


> That is pretty much the same experience I had. We don't have any ads here in Raleigh. It's just Ad Council public service announcements which you do not get paid for. I would like it if some still graphic ads without sound were included too. I am sick of hearing the same Ad Council ads over and over again.
> 
> There needs to be a much better way of including tips. The PayPal option is terrible. Plus, the tip button gets lost on the screen.


The best thing that could happen is if Uber trusted their passengers to make their own decisions regarding tipping their drivers.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> the TIP feature is clunky guys. i gave it a try by putting in my paypal account. so basically the following needs to happen for you to get that glorious TIP......
> 
> 1) pax needs to have a paypal account
> 2) pax needs to enter the right email address onto the Vugo screen that is tied to their paypal account
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. We are listening and doing as much as we can to improve the application. Although we are limited in what we can do with the environment.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

bluedogz said:


> I'd like to see an answer to this... it's a kinda big deal.
> 
> Wait a second... I have to manually enter the passenger's destination into Vugo? WTF? If it's hanging on my back headrest how am I supposed to do that?


With the driver application on your phone.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

merkurfan said:


> Uses your tablet data plan. I can see this costing more than its worth real quick. Why not push a gig of ads to the tablet when its on wifi and store them locally? Then the tablet can update rides and what not mobile if need be.


This is actually what we advise drivers to do in our FAQs. 


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Are you still driving for Uber? Or us it FORMER driver?


James Bellefeuille still drives for Uber and has been a driver since 2013. Although much more of an occasional driver as Vugo takes up most of his time.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Vugo said:


> We actually want to integrate with the square reader, however Square's API isn't available for android devices. Otherwise we would have done it that way.  It's a really great concept and we wish we could do it that way.


You gotta think of another way then paypal. That payment service is a dinosaur in this tech age.

Also, when are you going to have ads in San Diego that we can get paid on?


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> You gotta think of another way then paypal. That payment service is a dinosaur in this tech age.
> 
> Also, when are you going to have ads in San Diego that we can get paid on?


We have been thinking about using Venmo, but outside of California it isn't as popular. We are waiting for Square to open their API for Android as we think that would be the best solution.


----------



## Vugo (Aug 20, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> You gotta think of another way then paypal. That payment service is a dinosaur in this tech age.
> 
> Also, when are you going to have ads in San Diego that we can get paid on?


Oh to answer your question regarding San Diego - We will have a nationwide campaign and a handful of other campaigns starting in San Diego this month. We are just waiting for creative from the advertisers. Thanks for being patient.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Vugo said:


> Oh to answer your question regarding San Diego - We will have a nationwide campaign and a handful of other campaigns starting in San Diego this month. We are just waiting for creative from the advertisers. Thanks for being patient.


Ok great to hear. Please email us when the campaign is launched as I'm not rolling this in the back seat until this happens. Need to get paid in order to use up my data plan.


----------



## Payless Transport PHX (May 12, 2015)

I know the square api isn't open. But why don't u use the paypal here api? I know for a fact that's open because I know a few people who use paypal here with the reader because squares api isn't open. 

Your best bet is to get the paypal here reader setup. Same thing as square but without the sign up nonsense to submit tips. The driver only has to have the paypal here account setup. For those that don't know, paypal Here, is paypal version of square. And no I don't mean the paypal tip method currently on Vugo. But another credit card accepting thing same as square. Paypal mails you a free reader and also they have the new nfc reader same as square


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Payless Transport PHX said:


> I know the square api isn't open. But why don't u use the paypal here api? I know for a fact that's open because I know a few people who use paypal here with the reader because squares api isn't open.
> 
> Your best bet is to get the paypal here reader setup. Same thing as square but without the sign up nonsense to submit tips. The driver only has to have the paypal here account setup. For those that don't know, paypal Here, is paypal version of square. And no I don't mean the paypal tip method currently on Vugo. But another credit card accepting thing same as square. Paypal mails you a free reader and also they have the new nfc reader same as square


I really like this idea! Vugo can you make this happen? the email to paypal and pay a paypal invoice thingy sucks really. good first stab but we have 10 minutes with the pax for the most part and then we are a distant memory to them. if they don't complete the payment in the car it just won't happen. sorry


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

So did anyone in San Diego get paid on this yet? I keep running it so they have numbers to show.


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

I believe you won't be paid on ads until they actually get a paid campaign running on there. For now it's free ads from the Ad Council but Vugo can confirm. I really hope they figure out this tip option so the passenger can avoid using a PayPal account. This all can work together nicely if Vugo can work out the kinks. I'm not using this in my vehicle until paid ad campaigns are running and the tip option is smoother where the tip transaction is closed out in vehicle and not on the pax own time by logging in their paypal account...just won't work


----------



## texasm203 (Oct 27, 2015)

Subscribing. How about the San Antonio market? Also, my wife has a small business looking for affordable advertising. Who do we contact regarding advertising?


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Vugo said:


> Oh to answer your question regarding San Diego - We will have a nationwide campaign and a handful of other campaigns starting in San Diego this month. We are just waiting for creative from the advertisers. Thanks for being patient.


Any update Vugo on this campain starting in San Diego?


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I spoke with Mike at Vugo and he seemed to say that nothing big until after 2016 starts and companies start their new ad budgets...

They are seemingly in a holding pattern for now but he did say they had a national account and could be getting more soon. 

I have not yet DL the app but may do so just to "practice" using it.....I live in a small town so I wonder how that'll work...I am hoping they get some national accounts so I can make some off Vugo.

Andy


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> So did anyone in San Diego get paid on this yet? I keep running it so they have numbers to show.


Same here but no, I haven't gotten paid from ads or any tips. I'm about to get rid of Vugo I think.


----------



## Strillin (Oct 30, 2015)

I haven't recieved Sort of payment or tips so I already stopped using it. I paid extra for data usage and the harness for the car, so I lost money so far


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Strillin said:


> I haven't recieved Sort of payment or tips so I already stopped using it. I paid extra for data usage and the harness for the car, so I lost money so far


Me too! And I can't cancel my new data plan because that will cost a whole lot more! I'm struggling and I drive full time. This sucks


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

According to the blog paid ads are coming next month as in November 
http://www.govugo.com/news/

"Moreover, Kyle is eager to see how the paid ads will start affecting his bottom line. Now that Vugo has instituted its paid campaigns, drivers will start seeing ad income. Kyle can't wait to get paid 60% of all advertising revenue tied to each ad that his rideshare passengers interact with in November and beyond."


----------



## Delta Kilo (Oct 19, 2015)

So instead of typing in the address for every destination why can't you access the Google navigation app for the destination address? It would basically make your app hands free, not piss off the rider for waiting for me to input the address, it's faster, and it's just better for accuracy for everything. Can that be done because I see inputting the destination as a huge problem that can affect my rating if the rider has to wait for me to do it.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

From support: 
Hi,

We have multiple advertisers going nationwide for each of the trip. Most of the video content today is non profit PSA
We are hoping to get lots more national advertisers any day now. 

We will be launching drivers portal next week where you can view all your trips/revenue, so stay tuned!

Hope that helps


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> According to the blog paid ads are coming next month as in November
> http://www.govugo.com/news/
> 
> "Moreover, Kyle is eager to see how the paid ads will start affecting his bottom line. Now that Vugo has instituted its paid campaigns, drivers will start seeing ad income. Kyle can't wait to get paid 60% of all advertising revenue tied to each ad that his rideshare passengers interact with in November and beyond."


No ads for me yet. Not one


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Down it seems this evening


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

LyftMurph how is this working for you? 
Are the paypal tips working? 
Is it received well by pax? 
Have you been paid for any ads yet?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

No tips via the system, paid ads just started, I'll know Wednesday about the pay


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey LyftMurph did they come through with da moolah? How did it go? 
I don't see how these tips are going to work. paypal is so old school. in other news my NFC enabled square reader for tips should be in my mailbox any day now.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

..the fact you need to introduce manually the address is a big break deal with this soft...


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

rickybobby said:


> Hey LyftMurph did they come through with da moolah? How did it go?
> I don't see how these tips are going to work. paypal is so old school. in other news my NFC enabled square reader for tips should be in my mailbox any day now.


Nada, thought I had paying ads run. Might be a week off, will know for sure this weds/ Thurs


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

HI, 

I forgot about them actually so I am glad I am still in this posting loop.

I have one of the Vugo partners cell # somewhere....I'll have to look for it since I too would like to earn some extra $$. 

Keep us posted. 

Thanks

Andy


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Still no ads. I t would really come in handy now more than ever since the pricing went so low. I have worked since the price drop because I just had surgery. I feel like I want make any money at all when I soho back.


----------



## August1 (Oct 3, 2015)

LyftMurph said:


> From support:
> Hi,
> 
> We have multiple advertisers going nationwide for each of the trip. Most of the video content today is non profit PSA
> ...


I don't see a driver portal or anything that proves this is a real company.


----------



## Davetripd (Dec 14, 2015)

I have this downloaded and was planning on giving it a try. Having to type in the address needs to be fixed, I'm usually driving before the passengers have closed their door.


----------



## Mightywarlock (Jan 22, 2015)

I just tried using VUGO in my car this week. What a total complete failure this is! The app crashes or logs out constantly, and even if you do everything correct, enter the address, etc, and the iPad displays ads, it still finishes each trip with: ads displayed "0". no pay. Even after it plays ads for the duration of the ride.
Enter the address, start the ride, ads start playing. go back to Uber or Waze. End trip, go to VUGO, it needs to load again, or has logged out, or crashed, or who knows what. Takes too long to startup.

absolute nonsense.


----------



## joewatt (Jun 10, 2016)

This last post was over a year ago - does anyone have more recent experience with Vugo?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

joewatt said:


> This last post was over a year ago - does anyone have more recent experience with Vugo?


I'd also like to hear from any Uber/Lyft drivers that have had success and what problems that had to overcome.
I have not used Vugo myself, but here is a recent article.

*City sued for banning ads in ride-share vehicles*
Chicago Tribune Feb. 2, 2017 by Mary Wisniewski Contact Reporter

A Minneapolis technology company has sued the city of Chicago for banning advertising inside the private cars used by Uber, Lyft and other ride-share company drivers.

Vugo, founded in 2015 and looking to expand its digital advertising business to ride-sharing vehicles here, filed a federal lawsuit Thursday in Chicago, saying that the city's ban on ads in and out of ride-share operators' vehicles violates the company's constitutional rights to free speech and equal protection. By contrast, ads are allowed in and on taxis.

"These regulations unfairly favor the taxi companies at the expense of ride-sharing drivers," Jeffrey Schwab, attorney for Vugo, said in a statement. Schwab is an attorney for the Liberty Justice Center, a nonprofit legal organization that favors limiting government.

"There is no difference inherent in those services that justify banning advertising in one while allowing it in the other," Schwab told reporters at a news conference.

Vugo is a mobile media network that allows rise-share drivers to display ads, news and entertainment on a tablet attached to the back seats of their vehicles, similar to the types of displays in the back of cabs.

The content adjusts for the type of trip that is being taken, that is, if a person is going to a sports event, ads "cater to that type of experience," said Rob Flessner, co-founder of Vugo. Drivers receive 60 percent of the ad revenue, he said.

Vugo estimates that drivers can earn an average of $100 a month from the ads, according to the lawsuit.

Flessner said at the news conference that about 8,000 drivers use Vugo in Los Angeles, San Francisco and Minneapolis to supplement their income, which has declined in recent years because of increased competition.

"Drivers absolutely love Vugo," Flessner said. "They love the opportunity to make more money." He said the company hopes to expand by 20,000 to 25,000 drivers by the end of the year.

Chicago Law Department spokesman Bill McCaffrey said the city is still reviewing this lawsuit. He noted that the courts already have upheld Chicago's right to regulate the ride-sharing industry differently from the cab industry.

"The city will vigorously defend its regulations, just as it has successfully done in previous cases," McCaffrey said in an email. Anyone who violates the ban on commercial ads on or inside a ride-share vehicle can be fined $500 to $1,000.

The ban on ads in ride-share vehicles was part of a 2014 ordinance that gave some advantages to ride-share companies, and some to cabs. Rules for drivers under the ordinance are generally less stringent for ride-share companies. For example, cabdrivers must get criminal background checks that include fingerprinting; ride-share drivers do not.

A recent survey the Harry Campbell blog, which gets income from Vugo, conducted of 1,100 drivers found that Uber drivers make about $15.68 an hour, and Lyft drivers, who can get tips, make about $17.50 an hour.

After expenses, ride-share drivers can get as little as $10 to $12 an hour, Campbell said. Even getting a dollar or two more per hour from ads could significantly boost driver income, he said.

"I'd hope they'd be allowed to move forward to Chicago and provide drivers with extra income," Campbell said. He said Chicago is the country's second largest ride-share market, after New York City.

The initial idea for the application came when co-founder James Bellefeuille worked as an Uber driver in Chicago, Flessner said. A restaurant owner suggested that Bellefeuille carry menus in his car, and Bellefeuille found that passengers would choose the restaurant because they liked what was on the menu.

Vugo chose to locate in Minneapolis, rather than Chicago, because of the ad ban, Flessner said.


----------

